# From cruise to blast...?



## AndroSport (Aug 21, 2012)

If you know me at all you probably know that I am not new to AAS by any stretch but quite new to TRT... so this question is for some of the other bros here who have been on TRT/HRT for some time and have made the transition from cruise to blast and back a few times and IF you have cycled in the past before starting your TRT/HRT protocol... 

Have you noticed a difference in the amount of time it takes for your blast/cycle to "kick in" or a difference in the amount of time it takes your body/receptors to begin metabolizing the higher levels of test since it is already processing exogenous test? Faster? Slower? Any differences with test by itself or with other compounds?

Getting ready to run a nice little blast here and curious as to how my body will react to it or process it considering I have been on a cruise/maintenance dose of 200mg/wk cyp for the past 8 weeks or so.

**NOTE: I will post more info on my blast & progress in a separate thread once i start: Test Cyp/Mast E/Var plan to open with about 6-8 weeks of Var @ 50mg/day. I have almost everything in hand and am badly itching to start it all. I may give in and start the var a week earlier than everything else just to see how it interacts with my TRT test base alone. I know some people are looking for feedback on the liquid oral var I will be running as well so id like to chart how it feels as things ramp up


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 21, 2012)

Aww shit Dros bout to get it in! Is it me or does it seem like everyone on this board is on cycle right now, gotta love it.. sorry no trt experience with me.. I'm just a young'n


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 21, 2012)

I wish I had more info for you bro. My situatiuon is the exact opposite. I have experience with trt but this is only my second cycle. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 21, 2012)

TRT Gray Beard, here. In my experience, 3-4 weeks on "blast" before I can truly feel the new serum levels. 

Best of luck with yours! Train hard!

- Savage


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

I just finished up my first blast since starting trt.  So, I dont have a whole lot of info for you.  I am very pleased with my results and now have added some var to my trt dose to lean out a bit more.  I will be starting a Primo cycle probably within the next 2 months.  The best part of trt is no PCT Woot!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 21, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> I wish I had more info for you bro. My situatiuon is the exact opposite. I have experience with trt but this is only my second cycle. Sorry I couldn't help more.



It's ok, just never speak to me again... thanks for nothin


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 21, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> TRT Gray Beard, here. In my experience, 3-4 weeks on "blast" before I can truly feel the new serum levels.
> 
> Best of luck with yours! Train hard!
> 
> - Savage



Interesting, thanks *Noble "50 Shades of Grey" Beard* 

I will have to keep some detailed notes/logs so that I can see how things change for me... I would think if anything I would start metabolizing the new levels of test a little quicker but maybe the newly introduced compounds take a little longer to work their magic.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Good questions and looking forward to the answers
If my pct don't take my last blood test base of 206 up I'm gojng
On trt.   Or basically doing it my self.   So I'll be following this


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 21, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Good questions and looking forward to the answers
> If my pct don't take my last blood test base of 206 up I'm gojng
> On trt.   Or basically doing it my self.   So I'll be following this



I will take down as much info as I can on the experience... 

I will be moving to cruising on my own after this (going through an in-person clinic now) but only worried about the fact that I travel for work etc so would need be able to travel with it... still trying to figure this piece out but going into see a doctor every week is not optimal.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Im in the same situation, cycling now and then going to TRT myself for a few months before cycling again. I've done TRT before with Kaiser, but i've not cycled until now. 

Im also keen to know how to transition from a blast dose to a cruise dose - is it a matter of doing from 600mg test to 200mg test in a week? I take it you dont need to bother with the clomid/nolva stuff and just keep your E in check?


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 21, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Im in the same situation, cycling now and then going to TRT myself for a few months before cycling again. I've done TRT before with Kaiser, but i've not cycled until now.
> 
> Im also keen to know how to transition from a blast dose to a cruise dose - is it a matter of doing from 600mg test to 200mg test in a week? I take it you dont need to bother with the clomid/nolva stuff and just keep your E in check?



You don't need to mess w/ PCT. It's one positive to being on TRT. Clomid can be used for the cohones if you need them larger etc but you wouldn't use it in a PCT fashion.

I have seen logs for guys on TRT tapering their dose back down to TRT levels but not sure how many do it this way... that is probably another good question to see how most do that piece whether they taper (i.e.: 600mg/400mg/200mg or 600gm/500mg/400mg/300mg/200mg) or just go straight from the higher dose to their normal TRT dose like 600mg/200mg? 

In most of my time I have not seen a need, personally, to taper dosages for standard Cycle then PCT so I would suspect most might just drop it back to the normal dose... but I have seen multiple schools of thought on this so I welcome any input an existing TRT/HRT guy may have on this piece of it as well.


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

I just go back to my trt dose.  I have not read anything about tapering down.  I'm not sure why there would be a need to do it that way.  It's not like your nuts are going to start working again.  My only thought would be maybe it helps maintain the blast gains.  I'll have to look into it.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 21, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I just go back to my trt dose.  I have not read anything about tapering down.  I'm not sure why there would be a need to do it that way.  It's not like your nuts are going to start working again.  My only thought would be maybe it helps maintain the blast gains.  I'll have to look into it.



Thanks... I agree with the way you do it. Never really seen a need for tapering but have seen people include it in their regimen - never with much of any explanation as to why but there none the less. I plan do do my blast for somewhere around 20 weeks if work travel etc permits and drop back to normal TRT level doses... unless a well regarded MD study or someone could convince me it was a good idea to do otherwise.


----------



## gfunky (Aug 21, 2012)

It is all about esters just like going from natural.  If you use cyp or enth it will take 4 weeks to get the new level stable if you go to prop day 15 you should be full on robot chubby!  Now going back down it seems to only take about 2-3 weeks where you feel weird as they are going down but then you are back to rocking the stable levels and feeling good.
  I actually lose strength and get really weird feeling when my levels are not stable going either up or down.  Stable no matter which way I seem to get stronger and stronger.  

My next cruise after this blast coming up I am going to take a longer break and see what I can do on just TRT for a while!

I tapered off last cycle it sucked ass do not do it takes longer for levels to get right.


----------



## Mr P (Aug 21, 2012)

there's no pct when crusing, I have done a huge cycle before going trt, jumping from a big cycle starting trt on doses of 300 mg of test c every 10 days and never had issues my libido, strength were high,
now you can pin doses  of 300 mg up to every 15 days with test c and on test e up to 20 days and still feel great since they are long acting esters and still maintain high test levels in your blood, Im giving a cheaper way on not pinning so often


----------



## Get Some (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm not sure why more guys don't cruise with Test Undecanoate. It can be brewed at 500 mg/ml or possibly higher and only needs to be pinned once per month for TRT. Even if you pinned a full mL (500mg) once monthly, a bottle would last you 10 months... the sources that I know of that have Test UD have it for less than $100, so that's less than $10 per month for TRT. Plus, with the 1 pin per month, you can just continue that pin even when you're cycling. It becomes more cumbersome when you are pinning twice per week for TRT and you have to phase out that ester if you are using a different one or up the dosage. With the 1 pin per month it's rather nominal. 

Another note: *people are WAY TOO ANAL about stable blood levels*. To be honest it's far less of a big deal than people make it out to be. There is no need to pin twice a week on TRT. IN fact, there is no need to pin cyp even once per week. The less frequent you pin (with the same overall dosage) the better the chance that you will achieve higher peak levels. If any of you have ever seen a chart for testosterone levels in the blood for test cypionate or even undecanoate, you can see that the levels never come "crashing down." In fact, it's a steady decline that's not even visibly noticeable on a daily basis. So, make it easier on yourselves and pin less often 



Mr P said:


> there's no pct when crusing, I have done a huge cycle before going trt, jumping from a big cycle starting trt on doses of 300 mg of test c every 10 days and never had issues my libido, strength were high,
> now you can pin doses  of 300 mg up to every 15 days with test c and on test e up to 20 days and still feel great since they are long acting esters and still maintain high test levels in your blood, Im giving a cheaper way on not pinning so often


----------



## Mr P (Aug 21, 2012)

I have tried test UD before it's great stuff but more expensive than test e or c


----------



## Get Some (Aug 21, 2012)

Mr P said:


> I have tried test UD before it's great stuff but more expensive than test e or c



Hmmm, I guess I was just looking at it from the standpoint of taking the same mg per month no matter what ester. Let's say Test E 250 vs Test UD 500. If you do 500mg per month, then that's 1 CC of TUD and 2 CC of TE. So the UD lasts twice as long. With my current source, 2 bottles of test E only cost $4 less than 1 bottle of Test UD. So the price difference is negligible in that sense


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice info here, My man Androgoat lol I will do some TRT and Var inject starting this next week (25th Aug) maybe some Mast P with it. Lets try do our best to provice the board best info and feedback possible. BTW post a picture of the goat every week  during the log


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd be curious as to what happens with estrogen levels on UD.  My main concern is estrogen because I'm sensitive.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 21, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Hmmm, I guess I was just looking at it from the standpoint of taking the same mg per month no matter what ester. Let's say Test E 250 vs Test UD 500. If you do 500mg per month, then that's 1 CC of TUD and 2 CC of TE. So the UD lasts twice as long. With my current source, 2 bottles of test E only cost $4 less than 1 bottle of Test UD. So the price difference is negligible in that sense


----------



## Mr P (Aug 21, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Hmmm, I guess I was just looking at it from the standpoint of taking the same mg per month no matter what ester. Let's say Test E 250 vs Test UD 500. If you do 500mg per month, then that's 1 CC of TUD and 2 CC of TE. So the UD lasts twice as long. With my current source, 2 bottles of test E only cost $4 less than 1 bottle of Test UD. So the price difference is negligible in that sense



your source is domestic? pm sent


----------



## Get Some (Aug 21, 2012)

Levels are even more stable and you have less sides, whether they are estrogen related or not. I have 4 buddies who now use Test UD for their TRT and all of them claim it's the closest you can get to being natty. Only one injection a month it's like an eternity inbetween pins. No scar tissue, no worrying about weird pinning schedule when you leave town, and best of all like I mentioned one bottle lasts 10 months.

If I ever go on TRT I will use test UD undoubtedly and will blast about every 8 weeks with 6 week short ester cycles.... my favorite!



Dfeaton said:


> I'd be curious as to what happens with estrogen levels on UD.  My main concern is estrogen because I'm sensitive.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 21, 2012)

Get Some said:


> I'm not sure why more guys don't cruise with Test Undecanoate. It can be brewed at 500 mg/ml or possibly higher and only needs to be pinned once per month for TRT. Even if you pinned a full mL (500mg) once monthly, a bottle would last you 10 months... the sources that I know of that have Test UD have it for less than $100, so that's less than $10 per month for TRT. Plus, with the 1 pin per month, you can just continue that pin even when you're cycling. It becomes more cumbersome when you are pinning twice per week for TRT and you have to phase out that ester if you are using a different one or up the dosage. With the 1 pin per month it's rather nominal.
> 
> Another note: *people are WAY TOO ANAL about stable blood levels*. To be honest it's far less of a big deal than people make it out to be. There is no need to pin twice a week on TRT. IN fact, there is no need to pin cyp even once per week. The less frequent you pin (with the same overall dosage) the better the chance that you will achieve higher peak levels. *If any of you have ever seen a chart for testosterone levels in the blood for test cypionate or even undecanoate, you can see that the levels never come "crashing down."* In fact, it's a steady decline that's not even visibly noticeable on a daily basis. So, make it easier on yourselves and pin less often



Do you happen to have such a chart that you could post for us to look at? I'd be interested to see it.


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Levels are even more stable and you have less sides, whether they are estrogen related or not. I have 4 buddies who now use Test UD for their TRT and all of them claim it's the closest you can get to being natty. Only one injection a month it's like an eternity inbetween pins. No scar tissue, no worrying about weird pinning schedule when you leave town, and best of all like I mentioned one bottle lasts 10 months.
> 
> If I ever go on TRT I will use test UD undoubtedly and will blast about every 8 weeks with 6 week short ester cycles.... my favorite!



That would be nice only to pin 1x/month.  Once I am able to get my bloods done local & not have to travel 1 1/2 hours.  I may give this a shot and see how the bloods look.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Get Some said:


> I'm not sure why more guys don't cruise with Test Undecanoate. It can be brewed at 500 mg/ml or possibly higher and only needs to be pinned once per month for TRT. Even if you pinned a full mL (500mg) once monthly, a bottle would last you 10 months... the sources that I know of that have Test UD have it for less than $100, so that's less than $10 per month for TRT. Plus, with the 1 pin per month, you can just continue that pin even when you're cycling. It becomes more cumbersome when you are pinning twice per week for TRT and you have to phase out that ester if you are using a different one or up the dosage. With the 1 pin per month it's rather nominal.
> 
> Another note: *people are WAY TOO ANAL about stable blood levels*. To be honest it's far less of a big deal than people make it out to be. There is no need to pin twice a week on TRT. IN fact, there is no need to pin cyp even once per week. The less frequent you pin (with the same overall dosage) the better the chance that you will achieve higher peak levels. If any of you have ever seen a chart for testosterone levels in the blood for test cypionate or even undecanoate, you can see that the levels never come "crashing down." In fact, it's a steady decline that's not even visibly noticeable on a daily basis. So, make it easier on yourselves and pin less often



Kaiser had me on a 400mg shot once a month. To be honest i felt great when i was on it. Now if they would have given me that 400mg weekly i would have been in heaven!!


----------



## grind4it (Aug 22, 2012)

So I guess I'm just fucked up or some thing. 

My TRT is 100mg EW when I blast I usally go to the 400-500 range and sprinkle other compound into the mix. My current cycle is:

Test 500mg (250 2X WK)
Var 125mg ED
Proviron 150mg Ed
HGH 4-6iu 

To answer your question, I feel results in 2-3 weeks and i can see body copostion changes around week 5-7 but I don't see measurable results until weeks 7-9....this why I said i must just be fucked up. Please note; when I say measurable I literally mean measurable. I run spreadsheets that cover cycle info, body measurments, workout routines and blood work. The diet is preplaned based on the goals of the cycle. I also take pictures every week at the exact same time in the same poses with the same lighting.


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 22, 2012)

AndroSport said:


>



OH no u did not !! 

Tell him to get in line pls, cause P was the one that suggested the pinning less & saving money idea.....just sayin 

but that's alright, cause ......................................


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 25, 2012)

Testosterone Undecanoate also known as Nebido is not available for TRT in the US.  However, it is availabe and being prescribed in 86 other countries.  Go USA FDA (NOT)!  

So, people on TRT through their Dr. or clincs do not have access.

Get Some, please provide us more information on the people you know using it and how it compares to test C or E.  I would much rather pin 1x per month.


----------

